# Louise Valley Lumber Co. - My Fn3 logging line



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

today, I finished the tool car of my LVLC and I like to show you some photos. The car is 16' long and I added some detail stuff and interior.
The trucks are die cast and the car is equiped with heavy steel wheelsets. Detail parts are from Ozark, Pola and scratch build or scrap box.




























Bye, Gerd


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Sweet! Love everything about it!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking car it will look good on your layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice, I like your treatment of the paint washing down the side from the logo. 

Greg


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

I forgot to tell, that the cars themself are more than 10 years old the weathering was done by Mac McCalla during one of his vacations in Germany. There's also a flat car and a caboose. I'll rebuild the caboose into a crew car with full interior and a new roof without copula next. The flat car will stay in service without modifications.




















Bye, Gerd


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat cars. 

Larry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the logging stuff, nice work.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the logging stuff, nice work.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Chris likes the Logging Stuff!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work, Gerd! I love all three of them! Very realistic! 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Many thanks for your comments. 

I just started with the caboose a few days ago. I made a coal stove and coal bucket to be placed insite the caboose. I also painted some tools from Ozark and I'll build two benches and a cupboard. 
I'll also spend a new roof to cover the platforms too and without a copula. 

I'll post some pictures when the rebuild is completed. 

Bye, Gerd


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello again, 

the caboose is done except for the interior. 
Meanwhile, I started with 3 skeleton style log cars. The hardware parts are made from brass. There are still a few parts missing. Once all parts are finished, I'll color them before I start to assemble the cars. The trucks are LGB with OZARK steel wheelsets. The photo shows the actual status of this project. The log bunks will be lowered 6mm. I'll add link&pin couplers. 










Cheers, Gerd


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello again,

I finished the logcars except for the trucks. They need some weathering to match with the rest of the cars.
I burnished all metal parts and stained the wood parts. The wheel sets got some nice rust after washing them with water.

I also installed RC equipment into my Shay and will finish this the next days.























Bye, Gerd


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Gerd, those turned out very nice, now the boys will need to get busy and get some timber cut and put the new rolling stock to use.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello guys,

my log train is completed and was out for a first run the last weekend on my friends garden railroad.
Here're some pics of the models and the train. I'll post a video link later.

*The Shay #1*
It's a first run Accucraft open cab shay. I made a new cab, installed RC and added some details. The loco isn't completelly finished yet...










*The Flatcar*
This car was build from wood with diecast trucks, steel wheelsets and Ozark detail parts. The steam donkey was made by Mac McCalla.










*The Toolcar *

This cars has the same basic flatcar as the car above. I showed the car at the beginning of this thread in detail. 










*New Logcars*
My new logcars were in service for the first time and run very nice. I also cut some timbers as load. 










*The Caboose*

As announced, the caboose got a new roof, but the interior is still missing. 










At last an overall view of the train.









I'll post the video link later, when the movie is posted at YouTube.

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd, Your logging line looks fantastic! Even the log load looks exceptional. Thanks for sharing our pics. I love all the details you put into your logging line cars. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the comments. 
Here's the video. 



Cheers, Gerd


----------

